# New federation PCA?



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Anybody been to any shows or competed in this new federation?

Does it seem well run and fairly judged?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

It is fairly new.

Carl Jolley is a member here, @loganator, who, looking at the PCA website is the open champion. Maybe he can comment?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> It is fairly new.
> 
> Carl Jolley is a member here, @loganator, who, looking at the PCA website is the open champion. Maybe he can comment?


 Thank you. I sent him a PM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am a judge for the PCA, it is a fresh new federation that is judged fairly although i am sure there will be some who say it is not, mostly those who do not get the places their mum said they would


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am a judge for the PCA, it is a fresh new federation that is judged fairly although i am sure there will be some who say it is not, mostly those who do not get the places their mum said they would


 Isn't there prize money too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate, there is 20K up for grabs at the British in June


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i am a judge for the PCA, it is a fresh new federation that is judged fairly although i am sure there will be some who say it is not, mostly those who do not get the places their mum said they would


 I came off sounding kind of bitter but I'm not I have never been hard done by in a comp but I competed in the WBFF and that was the most corrupted s**t I've ever seen. I was nowhere near placing in that but it was blatant favouritism. Cool I look forward to trying my hand in the Irish open for the PCA.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate, there is 20K up for grabs at the British in June


 every one I speak too seems to be going for this lol,qualifier in port Talbot in april,ukbff haved moved from this venue now,

and the barry show is no more moved too Newport ffs...confusing as fvck.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

bonacris said:


> I came off sounding kind of bitter but I'm not I have never been hard done by in a comp but I competed in the WBFF and that was the most corrupted s**t I've ever seen. I was nowhere near placing in that but it was blatant favouritism. Cool I look forward to trying my hand in the Irish open for the PCA.


 Any form of judging that is of the subjective type is going to be open to favouritism and bodybuilding competitions are famous for it.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

bonacris said:


> I came off sounding kind of bitter but I'm not I have never been hard done by in a comp but I competed in the WBFF and that was the most corrupted s**t I've ever seen. I was nowhere near placing in that but it was blatant favouritism. Cool I look forward to trying my hand in the Irish open for the PCA.


 Hi,

Where about is the Irish Open being held this year?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Irish open is in Belfast on the 17th of April. I found it on the PCA Facebook page


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> It is fairly new.
> 
> Carl Jolley is a member here, @loganator, who, looking at the PCA website is the open champion. Maybe he can comment?


 PCA is a great federation imo very fairly run by bodybuilders for bodybuilders, they are a non profit organisation and roll every bit of money they make back into the athletes ......

Also the shows are ran impeccably and very well organised with online registration and all stage music sent digitally via email before the show , think other feds could learn something from the way they do things ..... sorry it's taken me so long to reply I did respond to the pm but only just logged in and saw that I was tagged in this post.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Irish open is in Belfast on the 17th of April. I found it on the PCA Facebook page


 Thanks buddy 

I don't have Facebook lol

Ill get the tickets booked then


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Random question. Someone's just told me this is a qualifying show for nabba world's? ? Probably crap but still asking.... universal qualifier? Is there such a thing??

Even sounds stupid asking ?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

TTSB said:


> Random question. Someone's just told me this is a qualifying show for nabba world's? ? Probably crap but still asking.... universal qualifier? Is there such a thing??
> 
> Even sounds stupid asking


 Not sure but almost 100% sure this has nothing to do with Nabba. Different federation. Ask pscarbs.


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

bonacris said:


> TTSB said:
> 
> 
> > Random question. Someone's just told me this is a qualifying show for nabba world's? ? Probably crap but still asking.... universal qualifier? Is there such a thing??
> ...


Yup that was my thinking too. Said I'd check anyway.... universal qualifier my ass ??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the look of the Athletic Bodybuilding class


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am a judge for the PCA, it is a fresh new federation that is judged fairly although i am sure there will be some who say it is not, mostly those who do not get the places their mum said they would


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TTSB said:


> Random question. Someone's just told me this is a qualifying show for nabba world's? ? Probably crap but still asking.... universal qualifier? Is there such a thing??
> 
> Even sounds stupid asking


The PCA is a completely separate federation to NABBA you do not qualify for any NABBA show by competing in a PCA show


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> TTSB said:
> 
> 
> > Random question. Someone's just told me this is a qualifying show for nabba world's? ? Probably crap but still asking.... universal qualifier? Is there such a thing?? Even sounds stupid asking
> ...


That's what I was thinking. The crap people hear. Thanks a mil


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am a judge for the PCA, it is a fresh new federation that is judged fairly although i am sure there will be some who say it is not, mostly those who do not get the places their mum said they would


 What classes are they doing?


----------



## IRON1977 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Pscarb,

I'm interested in this shows and federation ?

As competitor can you compet in all country's ?

are the shows drug tested ?


----------

